# Grouper Throats???



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

I need a good recipe for grouper throat. Wether grilled or baked.... Wanting to cook some up tomorrow evening....

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Kelly,

lemon, fresh garlic and butter in a pan for mopping sauce

garlic salt and pepper in the raw fish to start and trim the fins way back

grill off direct flames

have not had good luck with the 30# plus ones, hard to cook thru and meat was bad tasting


----------

